# Weekly Competition 2019-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U R2 U F' U2 F' U R2 F 
*2. *U R' F' U' F U F2 R' F2 
*3. *U2 R U R2 U F2 R' U 
*4. *U' R2 F2 U' R F' U F' R U2 
*5. *F2 U2 F U F' R U2 R' F 

*3x3x3
1. *D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U F' L R2 U' R U' L' D2 
*2. *U F R' D L2 U2 B' L' U2 F' U F2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 
*3. *F' U' F2 B U' R F' L B U' L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 R2 L2 B' D2 B 
*4. *F2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' U L' F' L U2 R' F R D U 
*5. *B' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F R2 F L B2 F' L U' B F2 R B U 

*4x4x4
1. *B' D2 Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 L2 R2 Uw L2 Rw' R' U2 F2 D B2 F Rw U2 Rw2 R U' R Fw2 D2 B' D' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F' Uw B' F R B U2 Fw
*2. *Uw2 L2 B Fw2 F Uw U' L' Rw B' D Rw2 D U2 R F2 Uw Fw2 R' D L2 R2 B2 Uw B2 F' Rw B Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw' L2 R Fw' R Fw F2 L' F'
*3. *Rw F2 R U Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' F' L Rw R D' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R B D2 L' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw' B F' Rw' R2 U2 R2 F Rw' R
*4. *R2 Fw' F Uw' U Rw2 B2 Uw' L F' L U2 B' L2 D' Uw' U' F L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B' L2 D Rw' U' L B' Fw L' R' D L2 Uw F2 L' Rw' B2 Fw
*5. *D2 U' L' Fw' D2 B' F' Uw B' Fw2 F' Rw R F Uw Fw' D2 L2 Uw2 F' D F D2 L2 R' D2 R2 B R' F U2 L' R' Fw2 U L2 U' L Uw F

*5x5x5
1. *L' Rw2 R2 D Dw' L' Rw' R U B R Bw' Dw Uw L2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw R' D Dw2 Lw2 F D2 Dw' F' U2 Bw' F2 L' R' Fw' Dw F D' U' L U B F' L F' Lw Rw2 B2 Lw2 U' F Lw2 Bw Lw R2 Bw2 Lw B' L' B' Lw2 Rw
*2. *Dw2 U L F2 Lw2 B' Dw U2 B2 L D' B Uw' U2 Lw D' L' Fw2 D Uw U2 Rw' Uw' L Rw Bw2 R2 Bw2 Dw U2 L Lw R' Fw' Lw' Rw2 D' B' Rw F R2 B2 Bw Fw2 R' Bw' Dw Lw B2 Lw2 R2 Fw F' Rw' B2 D' Dw Uw' U Rw2
*3. *Rw' D2 Lw' U' Bw D Lw2 Rw' D U' Lw2 R2 Uw' U' Lw Dw L2 Bw' L' B' Uw L' B Uw2 L' Lw R2 D2 U' Rw Dw2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw Uw2 Bw Uw U Lw Rw2 F' Dw2 Rw F2 D L' F Lw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 Dw B' Rw2
*4. *Uw' R Bw Dw' Lw' R U2 R' Bw Lw Dw2 U' F' Dw Lw' Rw' R B Bw Dw' L Dw2 Bw Fw2 L' D R2 Dw' L Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw' D' F' R Dw' F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 B' Rw' U2 L2 Dw' Uw' R' Bw Lw2 B' Lw' Rw' B' Rw2 F2 R2
*5. *D Uw L' Lw2 R' Bw2 U' L Fw' Rw2 R Fw2 F' D2 Lw R' F D R' D2 B Fw L2 Rw' Dw F' U Fw2 Lw2 Dw Lw2 D2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' L2 F2 R2 Fw Dw F' Dw L' Lw' Rw U' Fw L2 U Fw F' D2 Dw2 B Fw' Rw B2 D' R'

*6x6x6
1. *2D' 3U2 U2 2B2 3F' 2F 2R2 2D2 3U2 2U' U2 F2 2D2 U' F' 2L2 R2 2D 2B 2F' 2D' 3R' R 2B2 3F 2F 2L2 D2 2U' 2F2 3U R2 D2 2F D2 L2 3U' L2 2L 3R' 2F 3U' R 2B 2F' 2U 2B' 2D 2L U2 2L' 2D2 2F 3R' 3F' 2L2 2D' 3R' B' U L' 2L R2 D2 3U 2U2 U' 3R' 2U2 U2
*2. *D' 2F' R' 2F 2L 2R2 U2 3R' 2R2 R B 2B' 3F2 2L' R 3U' 2U' 2L' 2U U2 R 2F2 F D' 2R' 2D2 2B2 R 2D 2F2 L' 2L' 2R' 2B2 2D2 2F 3R F' 3U2 2U B 2R' 3F2 2F2 D' 3U' B2 2U' 2B' 2L' D 3R' 3U2 L2 D2 L2 R' 2D2 B' 2U2 U 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 2D' 3U L' R 2D'
*3. *2L2 2D 2U F' 2D2 3U2 3F 2F' 2D' B' 3R R' 3U 2U 2R' 3F 2R' B 2D2 3U' 2L B2 2D2 3F' 3U2 2R 2D' 3F' L' 2L D 2D 2L2 B2 3F L2 2R' U' 2R U' B F2 R2 B R 3U2 U' 3F2 2D B2 2R F2 3R' R2 D 2U 3F2 2F2 F2 R' D2 2L2 D2 U' B' 2F' D2 2D2 3U' U'
*4. *3R' F2 2D' 3U2 U2 L' 3U' 2F' 2D 3U2 2R 2B 2U2 3R' 2R 2B' 2D 3F' L 3F' 2D' 3U' 2U' 2F' L 2R2 3U B2 3F' 2L2 2R' 2D' 3U L' 3U' 2F2 2U 2B' 2R' 3F' 2D2 2R' 2U 2F' 2U B2 F2 2D' B U2 2R2 R B2 L' 3F2 3U 2L' 2R' 3U' F 2U2 B 2B 2F2 3R' 2R' D2 2U U2 L2
*5. *3R 3F' 2D' 2U 2R2 B' 2B2 3U' R 3U 3F2 D2 2D' 3F 2D U2 2L' 2U' R B2 3R2 2D 2R2 R 2B2 3U' 2U2 2B' 2F' 3R' B' 2B 2F' 2D2 2U' U 2R 2B' 2F' 3R D F2 2L 2U' B U 2L2 2B2 L 2U2 F D2 R' F2 D' 2L' F2 2R' U2 2B L2 3F' 2U2 R 3F' L2 D' U' 2L2 2R2

*7x7x7
1. *D' 2L 3L 3F 3R D' 2D2 B2 3R' 3D F2 D' B D 3R2 3D' 3U' F R' F2 U F 3D L 2L2 3R2 R 2B2 U B2 D2 3F 2F 3R 2D L 3U' 3L' 2F2 F2 2U 3B' 3U' F' 2D2 U' 2R 3U' 2L2 B2 2B 3B2 3D' L' 3D R' B 2B U R2 2U2 2R' 2B L2 3R2 R' 3B' F' 2L 2R' D' U 3R2 3U2 3L 3R2 3F D' 3D' B2 F2 2D' U2 3B R 3F2 3D B F2 3D2 U2 2F 2D' U F 3D 2R2 2B 2D2 F
*2. *U' 3L U F2 U2 B2 3D' 3R' 2D F 3U' L2 3L2 3F2 L 2R' B 2L2 2R' 3D2 3L2 3F 2L' 3R 2R' 2D 2U R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 U' 2F' F' 3D B' 2F D' L 3D2 U2 L B' 2R2 D F' 3D' L2 2L' 3L' 2D 2L 2B 2F' L 2L R2 F' 2L2 2U2 2L2 D2 R2 U' 3L 2U 2L' D2 B2 L' 2L D' L' 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' L' 3L' 2U' 3F' 3L' 3F' D' 3U' 3L2 3B 3L' 2B D2 2D 2L 3L 2D 3F2 F' 3L2 2B' F2 2D2
*3. *B2 3F' L' 2L' 3R2 R2 D2 2D 3D' 2B2 3F2 L' U' 3R B' 3B2 2F' F D' 2L F2 2L 3R' 2U' U2 2L' 2D' 2U' 3B2 2U 2B' 2U' 2B 3F' L' 2L 2B2 F' 3L' 2B2 2F2 U 3F2 L' U2 2R2 R2 U' 2R' 2U B2 2B D 3U 2B2 3L' R2 2B 2R' B' 3B 2D' L 3L2 3R 2R' 2B2 3F 3L' 2U' L' 3L' 3R 3D 3L U2 L 3L' 2D' B U' 2F2 L2 R' 2F F2 3D' 3B F2 U2 F2 2L' 2R 3U U2 B' R' 3U' 2L2 3L2
*4. *3U' R' 2U2 3R' 2B' 3F' D 2D' 2L 2D 2L2 2B' F 3U' 2R U L2 D' 2U2 F' 2R' 2F' U' 2L D' 2L2 2B' R2 B 3U B 2D 2F2 L2 2L 2R 2D 2R 3D 3R2 2U2 2B 3L' D 2B2 L2 2L' 3L' 2D' U' 3F' 3R' B R 2B2 3L2 3U2 R' 2U2 2B 2F 2L 2D 2B 2D' B2 F2 2R2 3D 2U2 3R' R 3F D' 3U' 3L 2R' F' D2 U' B' L' 2R 2U 2L' 2U 3F2 2F' 2R2 3D B' 3R B 2F' 3R' R2 3F2 L2 2R2 R
*5. *3F2 2F' 3R D 3L U2 3B2 3D 2B2 U L' 2B' 3B2 2U2 3L' B2 2L' 3B 2L' B2 U L2 R2 U' 3L' U2 2L' 3D 3U' L 3D2 3F 3D2 F2 3D2 2F' 2L 3U 3R2 B' 3R' 3F2 2L R 3D' L2 2B 2L 3D' 2B 3F' 2F 3U' 2B' L' F 2L' 3L2 2R2 2D 3U 3B2 2F2 R B R2 2B 3L 3R2 B' F' L' 2D2 3D 3U2 2F2 2U' 3L 3U2 3L' R' 2U' L' B' 2B2 3F' 2L' B2 U' 3B 2R' 3D' 3B U2 3L' 3D2 B2 2L2 3B2 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 R U F2 U' F2 
*2. *R2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R 
*3. *F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U R U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' L U2 R' L' U F B2 U2 D F U2 L' U' D2 B U' B F Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D2 R2 D U' R' F' B' L2 U' B' D2 F2 B2 L' B' L2 F R' F2 R Fw' Uw2
*3. *L' R' U' F2 D' F2 L B' D B2 D' R2 U' B' F R B2 F' D U2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw Uw2 Rw2 Fw D2 F' L Uw2 L2 B2 Rw' B U' R' F2 Rw2 F Rw2 R2 D2 U' Fw R' Uw U' F2 L D' B2 F' U2 B2 R' D B R F Rw D Uw2
*2. *Uw' L2 R B2 L' R Fw Uw2 L R' Uw2 Fw D Uw2 U B' F' L' Fw U' L' Fw F L' D B2 D' Rw R B L' B' F2 Rw' D' U R2 D Fw Uw'
*3. *L2 Rw2 U L' Rw Uw' R D B Fw' F Rw R2 D2 B D Rw B' Fw D2 B2 Fw2 U Rw Uw2 R2 Uw2 R F Uw2 L' Uw' L2 R D Uw Fw Uw' Rw U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' F Dw' Fw' F U2 Rw' Bw2 Dw2 B' F' Rw' Dw' L Lw' Bw' D' B' F2 Lw' R' Uw' L' Dw Uw2 R' Bw2 R Fw' Lw' R' Bw Fw' Dw U' B U2 Lw Rw' R' Dw2 L R U' Lw R' Bw2 D Fw' Uw L' Lw2 R' Dw2 B' F D2 Fw' Lw R'
*2. *Dw2 Lw2 R' Fw F2 L' B' L' Fw U' B' Uw' U Lw' Fw' D2 B2 Fw F R' F Dw2 Bw L Dw' Lw' U B D2 R Fw Rw D' Lw R B' D2 F Dw' Rw2 Dw U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw Bw2 Lw F' Lw F L2 D' U2 B Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2
*3. *Dw' Lw' R' B2 Bw U Fw' Uw2 R2 B Dw U2 Bw R2 Fw' Dw2 B' Dw Rw Uw U R Uw' B U' Lw Uw R2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 F2 R2 Fw2 U Rw2 R' B L2 Rw2 R' F L Lw Dw' L R2 B2 Fw Lw B' Bw U L Lw2 R D' B Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R' R 2D2 2L' D2 3U2 2U 3F' L D 3U B2 3F2 L 2R 3U 2B 2L' 2F' L2 2F U' 2F L2 B' 2F D2 2D' 3U2 R' 3U2 3R' 2D2 2L' 3R2 R2 2U2 2B2 F2 3R2 2D' 2L' F 2L2 2R2 U' 2B' 3F2 L B' 2D2 2U' L' 2L' 2U 2L D2 2L 3U 2B 3F2 F2 2L2 D2 2D L 2B' 2F' R' 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B' D 3L2 B2 3B' 2F2 3D' 3R 2B' 3B2 F2 3D' 3U 3L R2 D' 2D' 3U2 U' F' 3L' R' 3F2 2R' 2D2 U' R2 3F' 2L B' 3R2 2R B 3L 3R2 2R2 R 3B L B R2 U 3R' 3B2 3D' 2L2 D 3D 2B2 2D2 2F' 2D R 2F 3U' L' B' F' D 3D 2B2 2D2 F 2U 2F' D 2D2 B F2 L 3L 3U' 2B' L2 2L U' 3L' F 3L2 2R 3U' F' 2L' 2B' 3F2 3U2 B' L 3R2 2D 2L2 2B 3B2 3L2 R2 3B2 3L' 3R F' L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F' B' R U' D L B U' F R D' U' F R U2 L F L B' Rw Uw
*2. *R D L D2 R' B' D' L' F R2 U B2 U' R2 B' U2 B2 R' B' U Fw Uw
*3. *U' L' B2 D B2 U F' R' F R B2 U' L R B' F2 U' F2 D2 L Fw' Uw2
*4. *L2 F' B R' L2 B' U D R B D U2 B L' D' F2 D' U2 B' F' Rw2 Uw
*5. *D L2 D R' B2 F U' R' L' U D L' B R' L D F2 D2 L' Fw Uw
*6. *B' D' F' B2 U' L2 F' B2 D R B2 D B2 U D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*7. *R D' B' U2 B U B' D' F' D' R' F' R' B2 L D' B' L' R' B' 
*8. *F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U' B' D R B R2 D2 F Rw' Uw'
*9. *D R' B' U2 B2 F2 L2 D L' B' F U2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 F B' L' Fw' Uw2
*10. *F' B' L2 B D2 B L' B2 D F2 D U L2 F L2 U' F2 B' U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*11. *U' B U F' R2 B' L R' D B2 D' F U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 R Fw Uw
*12. *R' U' B F U B' R2 L F D2 F2 D B2 L' D2 R' L U' L' B' Rw' Uw
*13. *B R D2 R2 U2 B F L B R U2 B2 R2 F U2 R F2 R2 U F Rw' Uw'
*14. *B' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 D' B' R2 F' B2 R' F' D' F2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *L2 B R F2 D2 U' F U2 B' D2 U F2 D B D' F L' R2 B' F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *D2 B2 F2 R' L' F U2 L R' U' F' R F D' B2 U F D' U2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*17. *B' R' B' R U' F2 L2 B' F2 R B F2 D2 B R' F2 R L' B D L' Fw' Uw2
*18. *D2 R2 F' U' L' F2 D' F' R L F D U2 L' R' U F' L B Rw' Uw2
*19. *B' U D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F' L' B' R B' L2 D2 B' R F2 D2 L Fw Uw2
*20. *R2 F2 B2 L' F' L U2 D2 F U' B' R' D' U' L F' L2 B2 D F2 Rw Uw'
*21. *R' B U B L2 R F B D R F' D F U' D2 F R U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *B U D2 F2 R2 B2 F D' R' L' B' F2 L U D2 L B2 R2 F' L' F2 Rw Uw2
*23. *D' F' D R F' D R2 L B2 U' R' L' U R2 B2 L' U' B' U' Fw' Uw'
*24. *R' B2 F' L' R2 B D L' U L2 B2 L U F' D R2 U R L' Fw' Uw
*25. *B' U' R' U L2 D' U F2 R2 L B D2 F2 U' B' F2 D F R' D' L2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *L D' F2 D' L2 R' U' R' F2 L2 U2 R L' U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*27. *D' U B' D U' B' L' B U' F' L D R' D2 U' L' F D2 L2 R2 Uw
*28. *F' U L' D' B2 R' D2 B2 D' U2 L D R U D2 L' D' L F B2 D2 Rw Uw
*29. *U B L2 B2 U' L' F D2 U F2 L' D' B U' B2 F' R2 F' L D' F' Rw2 Uw2
*30. *L' U2 B' F' L U' R U2 D2 F' L' F D' L2 F2 D U F2 R F2 D Fw Uw'
*31. *D' R U2 R2 U' D2 R2 F2 B2 L' F L' R B2 L F2 D2 B' R' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*32. *U F B U R' B' U' F D2 L R2 D' U' L2 F D2 R2 L2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*33. *R U2 F B2 U' R F' U B' U' D L D2 B' U R' F R' L F2 Rw' Uw
*34. *R' L B2 U2 R L U2 L' D2 B' F' D' B' F2 R2 L D' L2 U2 L' D' Rw' Uw
*35. *F' U2 F' L2 D' B D' R' L2 D B2 R2 L2 B D2 U' F2 U R Fw Uw'
*36. *L' B U' R U D' F2 U B' F' R U L' R2 B2 U D R L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*37. *B R' B D' L2 U D B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' D' L' D B2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D R' L F' B2 L U R2 U' B2 L2 U F' R F R Fw' Uw2
*39. *B' D B2 D' F L' B' R' L' U D' B' L D' L U2 F2 R U F Rw
*40. *F D2 B' U' B F D' R' F L D B L F2 D F' B2 U F' Rw2 Uw'
*41. *U2 B' F2 L2 F R D L F2 U' B' F' D L2 R' B' D L B' Uw
*42. *L2 R2 D2 F' U' R' D B2 L R U2 B D L' D2 R' D' F' R2 Fw Uw2
*43. *F' L2 U2 D' L R' F' U2 R F2 L' R D' R2 L F2 D' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *D F R2 U2 B2 L' F R2 F2 B U F D' U R' U R F2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*45. *U2 R D2 R D2 U L2 R U' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 D B' L' U R D' Fw' Uw'
*46. *D F U2 D2 B F' R F R2 D F2 R2 B2 D' R' D' R' L F' D B' Rw2
*47. *D F U D2 R2 B U F B2 D2 U' F' B2 D2 F L U' D2 L Fw' Uw
*48. *F' R' F L2 R2 U B L' D R' U' L R2 B2 D2 R B L2 B' Rw Uw2
*49. *R' L2 B L R' B2 F R2 D B U D L' U D' F U L' D' B' Rw Uw
*50. *D2 L2 U' F B' D' L2 U L' U2 L2 D2 R B2 U B' F D2 F L F' Rw2 Uw
*51. *L2 B2 D2 F2 L B D2 U' L2 R B F2 U2 B D2 R L2 B U' D Rw Uw
*52. *R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L' R U L2 D F L2 U' L B U' L R F2 B2 L2 Fw Uw'
*53. *D' F2 U R U B L R D2 U' F L R' U F2 R D' U2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *F R' D2 R L2 D2 L' U' B2 L R U2 B R F2 D B D2 R' D' Fw' Uw
*55. *R L' B2 D2 L2 D B' D' L F' U' F2 B' U L U' D2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*56. *L' F2 B2 D' F R F R2 B' L F2 U L' B R2 B2 F' D2 R' Fw Uw'
*57. *B' D F2 L2 F B' R D2 L D2 U R U L2 D F R F U Rw' Uw'
*58. *U' B2 D B2 R2 L2 B' R' U' D2 F' U B L B2 R' U' R' D R2 Fw Uw2
*59. *L2 R' B' R F' D2 U2 L B2 R2 U L' R2 U B' U2 L F' L' U Rw Uw
*60. *D L D F' L2 B D2 F' R' F' D' U B F2 L B' L R F Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 R D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L R D B2 U L' B' L2 U R F D2 
*2. *U2 D' B' D2 L2 F D R U R2 L B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 
*3. *L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 F L' D F2 R' B2 R2 B' U' F2 
*4. *F2 B' L2 D' L' U' R L F U' F U2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' 
*5. *D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B R2 D L2 B2 U B2 L' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B R' F R' D' F' B R2 U R2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' 
*2. *F2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 F L2 F D F R D' U F' D' B F2 
*3. *D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B U' R B U F' L' F2 U2 
*4. *D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 D' F2 L U L2 D B2 L B2 D 
*5. *D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B2 D U B' U2 R' D B L' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R' D2 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 R F L2 F2 R B' L U B' L2 F' 
*2. *B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L' D' U' F R' B R F L2 F' 
*3. *D B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L' F' L B2 L2 B L2 R B' U' 
*4. *F L F2 D F2 D' F R2 B' U B2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 
*5. *D2 L2 U L2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' F' R' D R' B D' L B2 F U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R' U F' R' D L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' U' L' B U2 F L2 D2 R D' B2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 B U L2 U2 R' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F' R2 F' R2 U R U2 R' 
*3. *B2 L' B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' B D2 U' R B L2 B L B' 
*4. *U' B F D2 F2 U2 L Uw2 L D2 Uw U' Rw' R2 F2 L2 R Fw' U2 B L U' R2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw B2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw' R2 U2 L' Rw2 R Uw' U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F' R U' R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' 
*3. *D2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 L' F' L2 D' L U' B2 L U R' B 
*4. *U' B' L' B R2 F2 D B' Uw B Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 R' B2 L F2 D2 B L R F2 Uw2 Fw' D2 B2 Fw' D Fw' Rw U' F Uw' R Fw L' Fw2 F'
*5. *Bw2 F' D' Dw' Uw' Lw' B Lw R2 Fw' Rw U R' U' L Lw2 B R' F L Lw R B F2 Uw F Dw B2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 Fw' L' Uw Rw' U' L' Rw2 B' L B D' U2 Rw2 D B' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 D L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' U F' U' 
*3. *R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D U' R2 U' B' R D L' F U' B R B R 
*4. *L2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw R B' Uw2 U' F' L2 Rw2 B' Rw' D2 Uw B' R' Fw2 U2 L F2 Rw' U2 L2 B2 D2 Uw F Rw B' F Uw B2 U' Rw F L2 U2 R'
*5. *L' Rw' R' D' U Fw' L Bw Rw R' U' Lw Uw2 U2 Lw2 U F2 R2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw R' F2 Dw2 Fw' D2 Lw' R2 Dw L' B2 Bw' L' F R' B Uw2 F' D' Dw Lw2 Bw' R2 Uw U L' Lw R' D2 Dw U B Lw' Fw' D
*6. *D 3U U2 2B2 2R2 D' 2F' 2D' 2U' L2 D2 2B2 2F 3U U2 B2 3F2 F' 3R F L 2B2 3R R B2 F' 3U' 2U' 2B2 2F R 3F2 2D 3U' U2 L2 D' 2D' 2R 3F2 R 2F 2R F2 L B D' 3U2 2U' 2L B2 2B 3F2 U2 B 2U L2 3R U' 3F' 3U 3F2 2F R' B' 2F 2R2 2B 3F' L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 F R F2 U2 F' U R F2 
*3. *D U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R' B L U L' R2 D' F U2 F2 
*4. *L R' F' Rw D' Rw B2 L2 R2 F' Rw2 F Uw2 L Rw R' D Uw' R' B2 F L' D L2 B' Fw Rw2 D' U Rw' Fw' L F' L2 Rw R' D U' B Uw'
*5. *D Dw U2 Bw' Dw Uw B R D' Dw Uw L U Lw' B2 Fw D' Lw' Bw D Bw' Fw Uw2 R B' Fw2 F' Lw R B' Bw' Dw B L' Lw' R' B2 Lw D' Dw U' Lw2 Rw Bw2 D2 B' Uw Lw B D' Uw' B F Uw U B D' Lw2 Uw2 L'
*6. *B2 U2 2L2 3F L2 2R 2F' 3U R 2U' F R2 2U' F2 2R2 3F' R D' L2 2D' L' 2L U2 F' D 2U 3F 2F' 2L2 2U 2L 3U 2U2 U 3F2 D2 2D 2B F2 2U2 2B' L B' 3U 2U 2L 2B 3U' 2F 2U2 3F 2U R F' 3R U' L 2R' R' 2B 2U U2 L2 D' 3U F D' B' D' L2
*7. *B 2L 2F 2R2 F2 D L 3U2 F' U' 3L2 2R2 R' 2F 3D F L 2F2 2L' R' 3F2 3L 3R F 3L' 3B2 R' F2 U' 2L2 D 3D2 3U U 2B2 3R 2U L' R B2 2F 2D 2R2 2D U' 3L R' B2 F2 D 2U2 2R2 3U2 U2 3F' R F R2 B' 2F' F' 2D2 2U' 3R 2R R2 2F 3R' 2B 2L B' 2D2 2U' U 2R R 3D' L F' 2L 2U2 3R 2D L2 U L' 3L 3R2 R2 2B' 3R F2 2U2 2L 2F' 3L2 2U2 U 3R' 2F

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR4+ DL1+ UL2+ U1- R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R1+ D4+ L0+ ALL4+ UR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3- DL4- UL1+ U3- R5- D6+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL6+ DR 
*3. *UR2+ DR2- DL0+ UL4- U3+ R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R4+ D2+ L1- ALL4+ UR DR 
*4. *UR4+ DR0+ DL4- UL3- U1- R3- D5+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R0+ D5- L2+ ALL1+ DR 
*5. *UR4+ DR4+ DL5+ UL2- U6+ R4- D2- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R3- D1- L1- ALL5- DR DL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B' L U' R' L R r u 
*2. *U' B' L U L' R' U' L R' r' u 
*3. *R' B' R' L U' B' U' L' l r' b' 
*4. *B' R U B' U' B' U R' l' b u' 
*5. *R' U B L R U' R B' r' b u' 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 3)
*2. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, 2) / 
*3. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -1)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, -4)
*5. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -4) / 

*Skewb
1. *R U L' R' U R' U B R L B'
*2. *B R B R' B' R U L U L' B
*3. *L U L B U R B' U L U' R'
*4. *R L B' U R B' R' B' R L U
*5. *R B R' B R U L B' L U' L'

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U' F' U2 F' U' F 
*3. *L2 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 D' F R B R' F 
*4. *Rw2 R Uw U2 R B' D R Uw F2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F' R D' Uw F' Uw2 U2 L2 D2 U Rw' R D' R B Rw2 R2 D2 U2 Rw' Fw R B2 R2
*5. *D' U R B' U L2 F2 Lw Bw2 Rw Fw' Lw' B' Dw2 R2 Bw2 D U Lw U' Rw' R' B2 F L2 Rw' Bw2 L' Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 L B' L U B' Bw Dw L D R2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 R Uw2 U2 Lw Dw' Uw2 U F L'
*OH. *F' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F L R F D R B F' U L' 
*Clock. *UR1+ DR4+ DL0+ UL5- U0+ R1+ D2+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL2+ 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R' L U' B U R r' b u' 
*Square-1. *(1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *B L B' U' B L R B' R L' U

*Redi Cube
1. *R' l b B b f l' r B' F R B' F L'
*2. *R r b' l' L b f' l B' F L' B' R F' R' F' L'
*3. *F l' r' f l b' F' L B L F R' B' F
*4. *l' L' l r' b' B' R r' b F L F R B F' R' B
*5. *L B L' F f' r f' l b R' B R F L B' F R' B'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Bw L Lw' R' Rw B L' U Uw' Lw' U L' R' Rw Bw Rw R' Bw Uw' Rw Bw Rw Bw' Lw U B R' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw U' L B Rw' B' L' Bw' Lw' Uw' u r b'
*2. *B Uw' Rw Uw R Bw' Uw Rw U Uw Bw' L' Lw' R' B' Rw Bw Rw' U R Lw L' Bw B Uw' U' Lw' Bw B U' Rw' Lw' Rw Uw' Bw B Lw Bw R' L' u r b
*3. *U Uw' B' L R Rw' Lw Rw U Uw R' L Bw' Lw B L Uw' Lw U Uw Bw' R' L' Lw Bw Lw' Uw Rw' R' Uw U Rw B Uw' B' U' Bw Lw B R' u'
*4. *L' Rw' L Uw Bw Lw U' L R' Rw' Bw Lw' L Bw Rw' R' B U' Uw' B R' Rw Lw' Uw L' B' U' R' Bw' L Lw' Uw U Lw L Rw B' Uw U' Bw u' r
*5. *Lw' Uw L' B R Rw U' Bw R Uw U B' Rw' Lw' L' U' Bw Lw' B' Bw' Lw' B Bw' Uw' L Lw Uw Bw' Uw' Lw L R' Bw' Uw' L Bw' U' Rw Uw' B' u l' b


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 15, 2019)

2x2: 8.42, (11.08), (7.94), 8.12, 9.63 = 8.72
3x3: (32.59), 31.13, 32.34, (28.40), 30.30 = 31.26
3x3 OH: (39.46), 47.48, 44.69, (49.97), 42.71 = 44.96
4x4: 1:55.13, (2:02.67), 1:55.33, (1:34.10), 1:48.42 = 1:52.96
5x5: 3:48.48, (3:27.67), (4:29.64), 3:35.78, 3:59.65 = 3:47.97
2+3+4 Relay: 3:08.75
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:12.50
Skewb: (26.87), (16.12), 19.37, 17.01, 17.60 = 17.99
Pyraminx: (10.77), 14.30, (16.93), 11.81, 14.90 = 13.67
Megaminx: 4:15.54, 4:42.02, (4:44.91), (3:31.93), 4:25.40 = 4:27.65
Clock: (24.75), 22.53, (21.30), 21.80, 24.48 = 22.93


----------



## pjk (Jan 17, 2019)

*4x4:* 51.60, (1:04.70), 55.13, 58.12, (47.24)
Avg: 54.95

*5x5*: 1:30.64, (1:30.63), 1:33.03, 1:32.89, (1:46.88)
Avg: 1:32.19


----------



## topppits (Jan 17, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right spot to post this, but here goes. 
The weekly overview for a single competitor doesn't show the best single correctly. For some events it's fine but for others it seems like it picks a random solve, can't really see a pattern.

e.g.: https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPerson.php?showPerson=3157

For 5x5 it shows 1:14.45 as best single while he also has a 1:10.77
For 7x7 it shows the second slowest time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2019)

topppits said:


> The weekly overview for a single competitor doesn't show the best single correctly.


Thank you. I think I have this fixed now, but please let me know if you see any remaining issues.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 19, 2019)

2x2 - 4.11, (4.31), (2.68), 3.00, 2.85 = 3.32
3x3 - (11.16), 12.93, 12.57, 14.20, (15.38) = 13.23
4x4 - (54.07) (1:04.54), 1:03.29, 59.38, 1:00.35 = 1:01.01
5x5 - 1:57.21, (2:07.67), (1:53.93), 2:06.81, 1:58.04 = 2:00.69
6x6 - (4:25.85), 4:10.36, (4:04.94), 4:09.49, 4:18.32 = 4:12.72
7x7 - 6:20.92, (6:12.95), 6:26.83, 6:18.03, (6:30.55) = 6:21.93
Pyraminx - 5.35, (5.87), 5.16, (4.34), 4.84 = 5.12
Skewb - 5.68, (6.07), 4.94, 5.27, (3.25) = 5.30
Square1 - (29.03), 22.22, 28.43, (17.19), 26.03 = 25.56
Megaminx - (1:58.71), (1:28.26), 1:49.27, 1:36.94, 1:38.06 = 1:41.42
Kilominx - 26.26, 26.12, (29.09), (22.75), 24.22 = 25.53
Redi Cube - 14.85, 16.67, (20.31), 19.69, (12.86) = 17.07
Master Pyraminx - 36.66, (53.41), 40.58, 35.35, (27.85) = 37.53


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 19, 2019)

2x2 = 3.61, 3.85, 3.71, (3.41), (4.21) = 3.72 avg w/ stackmat
OH= (33.55), 38.30, 37.52, (38.41), 35.95 = 37.25 avg w/ stackmat


----------



## VPCuber (Jan 19, 2019)

3x3 = 27.778, 28.058, 27.612, (29.267), (24.091) = 27.816
2x2 = 10.325+, (11.447), (6.509), 8.053, 7.949 = 8.776
Skewb = (10.105), 9.092, 9.434, (8.239), 8.685 = 9.070
Pyraminx = (15.161), (35.444), 24.766, 21.165, 20.447 = 22.126
Master Pyraminx: (1:50.687), 1:33.216, 1:28.679, (1:10.234), 1:35.371 = 1:32.422
Redi Cube = 1:14.455, (1:21.189), 52.874, 59.708, (48.026) = 1:02.346


----------



## Lux (Jan 20, 2019)

3x3: (17.11), (25.30), 24.36, 17.34, 20.96
Ao5: 20.89
5x5: 2:48.27, (2:28.61), 3:04.30+, (3:11.31), 2:51.57 
Ao5: 2:54.71


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 20, 2019)

2x2: (5.30), 3.71, 5.23, 3.47, (3.36) = 4.14
3x3: 13.67, 14.08, (16.03), 14.74, (12.53) = 14.16
3x3 OH: 25.11, 26.47, (21.75), 28.74, (1:06.68) = 26.77
Skewb: 10.01, 15.55, 10.48, (20.46), (7.03)
Square-1: (1:26.85), 53.36, (41.31), 1:02.89, 43.03 = 53.09
Pyraminx: 11.20, (7.32), 8.23, 15.79, (22.43) = 11.74
2x2 BLD: 2:49.41, 2:29.23, 1:22.33
FMC: 43, 33, 38



Spoiler: Scramble 1 Solution



Scramble: R' U' F D F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R' U F' R' D L2 R' U' F

2x2x1: D U B2 D2
2x2x2: B' R2 B
Yellow Cross: L' F' L'
2nd Pair: U' R U2 R2 F R F'
3rd Pair: L U L2 U' L
4th Pair: U' B' U' B2
OLL: U B' U' L' B' R B L
PLL: R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

Solution: D U B2 D2 B' R2 B L' F' L' U' R U2 R2 F R F' L U L2 U' L U' B' U' B2 U B' U' L' B' R B L R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

43 Moves





Spoiler: Scramble 2 Solution



Scramble: R' U' F L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' U' L' B U2 F L2 D2 R D' B2 F2 R' U' F

2x2x1: D B2 F' D
2x2x2 (Cancelling into next pair): F
2x2x3: D F L D' L2 D2 L'
3rd Pair: B D' B L B L'
4th Pair: D R D' R' D' R D2 R'
OLL: B D R D' R' B' D

Solution: D B2 F' D F D F L D' L2 D2 L' B D' B L B L' D R D' R' D' R D2 R' B D R D' R' B' D

33 Moves





Spoiler: Scramble 3 Solution



Scramble: R' U' F D2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 B U L2 U2 R' B R' U' F

2x2x2: L D2 L' R' D' R'

White Cross + 2nd Pair: L2 D' F R' D2 R L'

3rd Pair: D' L D' L' D L D L2

4th Pair: D' L D L' D2

OLL: F' D F L'

PLL: F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L'

Solution: L D2 L' R' D' R' L2 D' F R' D2 R L' D' L D' L' D L D L2 D' L D L' D2 F' D F L' F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L'

38 Moves


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 21, 2019)

I would recommend checking out Henry David’s results seeing how he’s getting pretty fast results in a variety of events without having a WCA profile. Most noticeably clock, sq1 and Skewb.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> I would recommend checking out Henry David’s results seeing how he’s getting pretty fast results in a variety of events without having a WCA profile. Most noticeably clock, sq1 and Skewb.


Thank you. For various reasons, I believe this is entirely a false entry. If Henry David would like to make a claim that some of his results are valid, he can contact me; in the meantime, I am deleting his results, having stored them on my own computer temporarily. I will delete them entirely if I don't hear from him in the next two weeks. Since his account name does not match a SpeedSolving.com account, and his email address looks suspect, I have no other way to contact him, so it is up to him to contact me here if he wants to recover his times.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 21, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thank you. For various reasons, I believe this is entirely a false entry. If Henry David would like to make a claim that some of his results are valid, he can contact me; in the meantime, I am deleting his results, having stored them on my own computer temporarily. I will delete them entirely if I don't hear from him in the next two weeks. Since his account name does not match a SpeedSolving.com account, and his email address looks suspect, I have no other way to contact him, so it is up to him to contact me here if he wants to recover his times.


Thanks  another one I saw a while ago but I forgot to report was Johnathan fast clock single, maybe bld results too
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=1660


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 21, 2019)

3x3 - 18.09 , (11.77) , 14.91 , 17.37 , (19.26+)
3x3 Ao5 - 16.79

3x3OH - 29.59 , (28.18) , 30.22 , (33.15) , 28.53
3x3OH Ao5 - 29.45


----------



## hotufos (Jan 22, 2019)

3x3 OH 2019-03
I missed 00:00 GMT by about a minute on the website timer. Here are my OH times: 28.85, 29.99, (27.06), (41.70), 33.33=30.72.


----------



## revAldoabedram (Jan 22, 2019)

3x3x3:
1. 17.37
2. 20.29
3. 18.64
4. 21.14
5. 18.46

Average of 5: 19.13
Best: 17.37

3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. 1:02.42
2. 1:08.63
3. 1:29.41

Mean of 3: 1:13.49
Best of 3: 1:02.42

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
DNF

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 34.40
2. 33.94
3. 52.53
4. 37.91
5. 36.31

Average of 5: 36.21
Best: 33.94

3x3x3 With Feet:
1. 1:35.70
2. 2:04.61
3. 2:02.48
4. 1:49.68
5. 3:10.77

Average of 5: 1:58.92
Best: 1:35.70


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2019)

Results for week 3: congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername and tJardigradHe

*2x2x2*(175)

 1.64 Jayson Wesley
 1.73 chriscuber123
 1.74 Khairur Rachim
 1.77 Legomanz
 1.85 Elvin Thorsen
 1.85 MLGCubez
 1.98 TheDubDubJr
 2.02 asacuber
 2.03 MichaelNielsen
 2.12 KSNCubed
 2.20 ExultantCarn
 2.26 OriginalUsername
 2.30 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 2.32 David ep
 2.35 lejitcuber
 2.35 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.44 SimonK
 2.61 JakubDrobny
 2.63 2017LAMB06
 2.67 YouCubing
 2.68 TipsterTrickster
 2.73 Kerry_Creech
 2.77 AidanNoogie
 2.81 Kylegadj
 2.88 cuberkid10
 2.92 [email protected]
 2.96 Luke Garrett
 2.96 Liam Turner056
 2.97 camcuber
 2.97 thecubingwizard
 2.98 JoXCuber
 3.00 PlatonCuber
 3.05 wuque man
 3.06 mihnea3000
 3.10 MCuber
 3.12 Christian Foyle
 3.13 Magdamini
 3.13 Marcus Siu
 3.19 Zac04attack
 3.20 jancsi02
 3.22 vedroboev
 3.22 Tak
 3.32 Angry_Mob
 3.32 cubeshepherd
 3.33 JMHCubed
 3.35 Andrew_Rizo
 3.36 TheodorNordstrand
 3.38 PokeCubes
 3.44 Helmer Ewert
 3.54 BradenTheMagician
 3.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
 3.59 MrKuba600
 3.60 2016LAIL01
 3.66 AdrianCubing
 3.66 trav1
 3.68 Pranav Prabhu
 3.68 Coneman
 3.69 CubicOreo
 3.69 ichcubegern
 3.72 stormtrooper
 3.72 Neb
 3.74 aaron paskow
 3.76 [email protected]
 3.79 NathanaelCubes
 3.79 tJardigradHe
 3.79 DhruvA
 3.80 EdubCubes
 3.86 RileyN23
 3.86 CubicPickle
 3.91 DGCubes
 4.13 MartinN13
 4.14 Zach Clark
 4.14 Juicejam
 4.16 BiscutDNF
 4.24 Parke187
 4.31 ARandomCuber
 4.35 Keenan Johnson
 4.39 Ag2005
 4.40 sigalig
 4.45 Antto Pitkänen
 4.47 Natanael
 4.48 DesertWolf
 4.51 Ontricus
 4.53 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.67 HugaCuba
 4.72 Toothcraver55
 4.76 jason3141
 4.76 Axel Lönnstedt
 4.80 NoProblemCubing
 4.83 hotufos
 4.85 Nazib
 4.86 begiuli65
 4.87 The Blockhead
 4.88 Cooki348
 4.90 sleipnir
 4.95 Hjerpower
 4.98 MattP98
 5.05 whatshisbucket
 5.05 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.07 swankfukinc
 5.09 VJW
 5.12 minnow
 5.23 qwer13
 5.27 Emir Yusuf
 5.29 WillyTheWizard
 5.30 Tanay Kapadia
 5.31 vilkkuti25
 5.32 abunickabhi
 5.35 Janav Gupta
 5.38 Fred Lang
 5.38 MrLunarWolf
 5.41 Jmuncuber
 5.42 julio974
 5.46 fun at the joy
 5.46 Alpha cuber
 5.46 [email protected]
 5.54 Julie Stouder
 5.56 Dylan Swarts
 5.57 Glomnipotent
 5.57 Schmizee
 5.58 hoebi09
 5.60 GC1998
 5.62 Jan
 5.71 Lewis
 5.76 Bogdan
 5.82 Sub1Hour
 5.87 xyzzy
 5.88 goidlon
 5.89 cubesrawesome
 5.91 m24816
 5.98 ABadRubiksSolver
 6.07 Matt Hudon
 6.09 V.Kochergin
 6.16 Jozo_Berk
 6.25 Shadowjockey
 6.27 SpartanSailor
 6.27 VTCubers
 6.32 oliviervlcube
 6.44 topppits
 6.49 yovliporat
 6.50 miasponseller
 6.67 John Benwell
 6.77 CubicCubes
 6.77 brad711
 6.80 Wriiglly
 6.87 dschieses
 6.95 JJonesUK
 6.95 20luky3
 7.01 Lanfricc
 7.03 NASCARDude25
 7.13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.45 Petri Krzywacki
 7.47 TheCubingAddict980
 7.50 M O
 7.59 Caleb/spooderskewb
 7.82 UnknownCanvas
 8.25 Bubbagrub
 8.41 Mike Hughey
 8.42 xLodestar
 8.72 freshcuber.de
 8.77 VPCuber
 9.16 yes
 9.31 commondave
 9.44 PingPongCuber
 9.76 Pi
 9.77 [email protected]
 11.25 William Bate
 11.73 Jacck
 12.26 One Wheel
 13.19 jam66150
 15.33 Doofnoofer
 28.49 GabGab
 DNF Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
 DNF jalom12
 DNF filipemtx
*3x3x3*(212)

 7.15 lejitcuber
 7.15 KSNCubed
 7.30 NicoCuber1
 7.32 Tommy Kiprillis
 7.65 Luke Garrett
 7.71 Khairur Rachim
 8.61 cuberkid10
 8.66 Jayson Wesley
 8.72 turtwig
 8.96 jancsi02
 8.98 Magdamini
 9.09 mihnea3000
 9.21 Jscuber
 9.24 OriginalUsername
 9.33 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 9.37 jason3141
 9.43 FastCubeMaster
 9.57 SimonK
 9.58 Pranav Prabhu
 9.62 2017LAMB06
 9.66 TheDubDubJr
 9.69 David ep
 9.70 asacuber
 9.72 PlatonCuber
 9.76 thecubingwizard
 9.83 tJardigradHe
 9.85 Kylegadj
 9.96 Andrew_Rizo
 10.03 MLGCubez
 10.08 AidanNoogie
 10.10 Marcus Siu
 10.19 Elvin Thorsen
 10.23 Zeke Mackay
 10.23 vedroboev
 10.25 wuque man
 10.27 Aleksandar Dukleski
 10.36 MrKuba600
 10.39 [email protected]
 10.57 NathanaelCubes
 10.62 RileyN23
 10.62 aaron paskow
 10.68 CubicPickle
 10.68 Zac04attack
 10.70 PokeCubes
 10.74 ichcubegern
 10.75 Madhav-Mukund
 10.76 JakubDrobny
 10.80 DhruvA
 10.91 chriscuber123
 10.93 YouCubing
 10.94 miasponseller
 11.00 Cheng
 11.06 Shadowjockey
 11.08 Zach Clark
 11.17 3x3x5
 11.18 DGCubes
 11.23 MCuber
 11.25 Christian Foyle
 11.26 G2013
 11.42 ExultantCarn
 11.56 TipsterTrickster
 11.61 BiscutDNF
 11.84 CubicOreo
 11.89 BradenTheMagician
 11.90 Helmer Ewert
 11.90 Keroma12
 11.97 2016LAIL01
 11.99 ARandomCuber
 12.15 obelisk477
 12.24 JoXCuber
 12.24 Ontricus
 12.24 Keenan Johnson
 12.42 2018JAIN01
 12.50 Tak
 12.51 AlanenSebastian
 12.68 sleipnir
 12.68 Nitheesh fmc
 12.77 TheodorNordstrand
 12.79 Astral Cubing
 12.84 NoProblemCubing
 12.85 uesyuu
 12.92 HugaCuba
 12.94 GenTheThief
 13.11 Axel Lönnstedt
 13.14 Cooki348
 13.23 cubeshepherd
 13.27 ican97
 13.36 Neb
 13.41 AdrianCubing
 13.43 begiuli65
 13.43 MattP98
 13.67 MartinN13
 13.67 Abhi
 13.67 EdubCubes
 13.72 Liam Turner056
 13.74 Underwatercuber
 13.75 whatshisbucket
 13.78 abunickabhi
 13.92 Nazib
 13.95 Glomnipotent
 13.96 allanboss131
 14.07 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.12 trav1
 14.16 Juicejam
 14.25 hoebi09
 14.36 Guilhermehrc
 14.37 speedcube.insta
 14.51 Kerry_Creech
 14.61 20luky3
 14.83 SpeedCubeReview
 15.04 Jan
 15.05 Legomanz
 15.06 mrjames113083
 15.10 Natanael
 15.20 colegemuth
 15.20 Ag2005
 15.23 sigalig
 15.31 Dylan Swarts
 15.33 [email protected]
 15.35 V.Kochergin
 15.35 VJW
 15.49 audiophile121
 15.50 Coneman
 15.51 topppits
 15.52 buzzteam4
 15.74 Angry_Mob
 15.75 m24816
 15.76 xyzzy
 15.76 [email protected]
 15.96 CubicCubes
 16.04 Bogdan
 16.54 julio974
 16.71 filipemtx
 16.76 Tanay Kapadia
 16.79 MathNoobz
 17.03 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.05 Thecubingboy226
 17.05 swankfukinc
 17.19 Fred Lang
 17.28 fun at the joy
 17.32 yovliporat
 17.42 TheCubingAddict980
 17.46 TheNoobCuber
 17.60 brad711
 17.69 JJonesUK
 17.95 Antto Pitkänen
 17.97 The Blockhead
 18.01 timmon_
 18.17 DesertWolf
 18.18 hotufos
 18.20 nms777
 18.72 Schmizee
 18.86 oliviervlcube
 18.91 M O
 19.05 xander3
 19.13 revAldoabedram
 19.19 Sub1Hour
 19.22 ditto_64
 19.31 Alpha cuber
 19.41 qwer13
 19.43 Bonkashi
 19.49 Julie Stouder
 19.50 dnguyen2204
 19.57 Billabob
 19.64 Parke187
 19.96 Caleb/spooderskewb
 20.35 John Benwell
 20.40 xbrandationx
 20.42 Petri Krzywacki
 20.63 Jmuncuber
 20.89 Lux
 21.17 UnknownCanvas
 21.18 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.31 Hjerpower
 21.50 [email protected]
 21.62 vilkkuti25
 21.74 Mike Hughey
 22.23 cubesrawesome
 22.55 minnow
 22.75 SpartanSailor
 23.76 Wriiglly
 23.92 Bubbagrub
 23.96 MrLunarWolf
 25.01 Jozo_Berk
 25.05 Lewis
 25.12 VTCubers
 25.50 Aman Kamath
 25.95 One Wheel
 26.44 NASCARDude25
 26.73 TylerBur
 26.87 xLodestar
 27.28 ABadRubiksSolver
 27.61 dschieses
 27.81 VPCuber
 28.29 commondave
 29.11 WillyTheWizard
 29.55 PingPongCuber
 30.33 Pi
 30.77 Foreright
 31.26 freshcuber.de
 33.35 Janav Gupta
 33.65 Jacck
 36.91 MatsBergsten
 38.79 William Bate
 38.96 Doofnoofer
 39.03 jalom12
 41.86 goidlon
 43.12 MJCuber05
 44.44 GabGab
 47.54 jam66150
 56.00 yes
 DNF neymarko11
*4x4x4*(124)

 26.10 Jayson Wesley
 29.77 cuberkid10
 30.71 lejitcuber
 33.35 jancsi02
 34.07 Khairur Rachim
 34.10 thecubingwizard
 36.28 Jscuber
 36.70 OriginalUsername
 37.35 mihnea3000
 37.69 G2013
 37.92 MrKuba600
 37.95 ichcubegern
 37.96 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 38.23 AidanNoogie
 38.68 Pranav Prabhu
 39.75 vedroboev
 40.16 uesyuu
 40.22 RileyN23
 40.50 Magdamini
 40.73 tJardigradHe
 41.07 Tak
 41.58 CubicPickle
 41.95 wuque man
 42.02 DGCubes
 42.27 Marcus Siu
 42.74 CubicOreo
 42.90 JoXCuber
 43.10 AlanenSebastian
 43.52 PokeCubes
 43.52 asacuber
 43.75 abunickabhi
 44.25 Christian Foyle
 44.73 Cheng
 45.81 2016LAIL01
 47.48 Kylegadj
 47.65 chriscuber123
 47.70 Luke Garrett
 47.78 HugaCuba
 47.81 SimonK
 49.24 Neb
 49.29 Keenan Johnson
 49.37 Ontricus
 49.47 YouCubing
 49.56 sigalig
 49.86 Aleksandar Dukleski
 49.90 OJ Cubing
 50.26 BiscutDNF
 50.35 Kerry_Creech
 50.70 xyzzy
 51.17 T1_M0
 51.17 jason3141
 51.26 20luky3
 52.91 MattP98
 52.99 trav1
 53.27 sleipnir
 53.45 Dylan Swarts
 53.66 obelisk477
 53.72 Fred Lang
 54.29 Glomnipotent
 54.45 [email protected]
 54.62 aaron paskow
 54.74 Cooki348
 54.95 pjk
 56.56 swankfukinc
 56.76 mrjames113083
 56.82 begiuli65
 57.02 miasponseller
 57.35 m24816
 57.42 EdubCubes
 57.83 ARandomCuber
 59.81 fun at the joy
 59.97 VJW
 1:00.23 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:00.53 DesertWolf
 1:01.01 cubeshepherd
 1:02.25 NoProblemCubing
 1:02.48 Abhi
 1:03.20 Guilhermehrc
 1:04.45 Antto Pitkänen
 1:05.31 topppits
 1:05.41 oliviervlcube
 1:05.86 whatshisbucket
 1:07.70 John Benwell
 1:07.73 V.Kochergin
 1:08.23 MartinN13
 1:08.39 JJonesUK
 1:09.38 NathanaelCubes
 1:10.60 brad711
 1:11.31 SpartanSailor
 1:11.37 [email protected]
 1:12.02 qwer13
 1:13.22 [email protected]
 1:13.70 TheNoobCuber
 1:13.92 Natanael
 1:15.37 UnknownCanvas
 1:15.46 julio974
 1:16.85 Jan
 1:20.48 hotufos
 1:21.92 Hjerpower
 1:24.78 Mike Hughey
 1:28.76 Petri Krzywacki
 1:29.22 MrLunarWolf
 1:30.83 yovliporat
 1:34.64 One Wheel
 1:34.77 Jozo_Berk
 1:35.33 Schmizee
 1:41.35 NASCARDude25
 1:42.92 Jmuncuber
 1:44.53 Pi
 1:52.96 freshcuber.de
 1:53.06 PingPongCuber
 1:55.80 Jacck
 1:57.68 dschieses
 1:59.92 M O
 2:01.42 [email protected]
 2:02.69 Tanay Kapadia
 2:03.14 Wriiglly
 2:03.67 Foreright
 2:24.10 Doofnoofer
 2:42.57 ABadRubiksSolver
 2:43.81 WillyTheWizard
 2:43.83 VTCubers
 3:15.16 commondave
 11:40.05 goidlon
*5x5x5*(86)

 1:05.73 Khairur Rachim
 1:06.29 cuberkid10
 1:06.91 mihnea3000
 1:08.26 ichcubegern
 1:09.16 uesyuu
 1:09.30 thecubingwizard
 1:10.87 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 1:12.89 Jayson Wesley
 1:14.53 AidanNoogie
 1:16.62 OriginalUsername
 1:19.84 tJardigradHe
 1:19.85 DGCubes
 1:20.21 CubicOreo
 1:20.85 MrKuba600
 1:20.89 PokeCubes
 1:21.46 vedroboev
 1:22.28 Magdamini
 1:22.65 sigalig
 1:23.11 wuque man
 1:23.95 CubicPickle
 1:24.98 jason3141
 1:25.44 Christian Foyle
 1:25.99 nevinscph
 1:26.14 RileyN23
 1:27.77 abunickabhi
 1:32.19 pjk
 1:32.36 SimonK
 1:36.56 colegemuth
 1:37.62 Keenan Johnson
 1:38.31 OJ Cubing
 1:39.72 xyzzy
 1:40.80 mrjames113083
 1:41.86 Tak
 1:42.35 MattP98
 1:42.62 YouCubing
 1:44.26 Neb
 1:44.28 swankfukinc
 1:44.61 aaron paskow
 1:44.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
 1:46.22 Coinman_
 1:46.52 Glomnipotent
 1:48.99 Dylan Swarts
 1:53.08 2016LAIL01
 1:53.80 ARandomCuber
 1:54.05 VJW
 1:55.14 Natanael
 1:55.28 m24816
 1:56.63 NathanaelCubes
 1:57.87 [email protected]
 1:58.11 brad711
 1:59.38 Fred Lang
 2:00.69 cubeshepherd
 2:00.94 Ontricus
 2:03.75 topppits
 2:11.94 whatshisbucket
 2:13.98 DesertWolf
 2:14.23 BiscutDNF
 2:16.49 oliviervlcube
 2:21.32 Hjerpower
 2:23.13 John Benwell
 2:24.42 fun at the joy
 2:26.07 Mike Hughey
 2:30.59 UnknownCanvas
 2:31.79 Antto Pitkänen
 2:36.41 SpartanSailor
 2:36.73 yovliporat
 2:40.01 JJonesUK
 2:46.80 One Wheel
 2:49.68 Jmuncuber
 2:50.26 nms777
 2:54.26 Petri Krzywacki
 2:54.71 Lux
 2:56.29 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:00.93 hotufos
 3:01.36 MrLunarWolf
 3:02.69 NASCARDude25
 3:12.67 V.Kochergin
 3:20.95 dschieses
 3:47.97 freshcuber.de
 4:05.87 Jozo_Berk
 4:10.11 Foreright
 4:29.25 M O
 5:16.62 Wriiglly
 5:37.22 Doofnoofer
 7:08.31 GabGab
 DNF Pranav Prabhu
*6x6x6*(40)

 1:54.12 jancsi02
 2:02.17 ichcubegern
 2:25.44 AidanNoogie
 2:26.54 Keroma12
 2:31.27 Jscuber
 2:32.32 OriginalUsername
 2:32.40 xyzzy
 2:38.14 CubicPickle
 2:42.23 tJardigradHe
 2:45.39 nevinscph
 2:47.22 YouCubing
 2:48.06 sigalig
 2:48.35 PokeCubes
 2:49.64 CubicOreo
 2:54.51 Magdamini
 3:00.39 abunickabhi
 3:14.05 RileyN23
 3:17.39 SimonK
 3:24.85 Keenan Johnson
 3:25.36 swankfukinc
 3:26.35 Coinman_
 3:30.38 ARandomCuber
 3:43.81 Dylan Swarts
 3:55.11 Glomnipotent
 4:00.95 [email protected]
 4:04.99 m24816
 4:11.75 VJW
 4:12.72 cubeshepherd
 4:24.94 Mike Hughey
 4:33.64 UnknownCanvas
 4:42.40 One Wheel
 4:52.42 John Benwell
 5:59.07 Petri Krzywacki
 6:15.65 Jmuncuber
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF BiscutDNF
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF NASCARDude25
*7x7x7*(22)

 3:02.03 ichcubegern
 3:47.70 AidanNoogie
 3:55.90 OriginalUsername
 3:57.73 PokeCubes
 4:06.38 Magdamini
 4:08.42 xyzzy
 4:38.95 CubicOreo
 4:39.75 abunickabhi
 4:41.38 YouCubing
 4:51.26 miasponseller
 5:09.41 swankfukinc
 5:24.50 Dylan Swarts
 6:21.93 cubeshepherd
 6:26.76 Mike Hughey
 6:46.02 m24816
 7:08.23 One Wheel
 7:08.48 UnknownCanvas
 7:30.92 John Benwell
 8:07.57 Jmuncuber
 9:06.51 Antto Pitkänen
 DNF Hjerpower
 DNF NASCARDude25
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)

 6.50 asacuber
 6.66 Khairur Rachim
 6.74 chriscuber123
 6.91 JakubDrobny
 7.40 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 7.90 JoXCuber
 8.00 vedroboev
 8.80 Legomanz
 9.70 begiuli65
 10.25 yes
 10.44 ExultantCarn
 10.46 Andrew_Rizo
 11.69 MichaelNielsen
 12.54 OriginalUsername
 12.76 sigalig
 12.83 SimonK
 13.00 MartinN13
 13.44 aaron paskow
 14.55 abunickabhi
 16.06 mihnea3000
 17.29 NathanaelCubes
 17.94 Keenan Johnson
 18.85 RileyN23
 19.20 PokeCubes
 20.31 CubicOreo
 20.53 ichcubegern
 21.19 Magdamini
 22.51 Mike Hughey
 22.94 YouCubing
 23.71 Antto Pitkänen
 24.25 Ontricus
 25.15 MatsBergsten
 26.37 Jmuncuber
 26.82 BiscutDNF
 26.93 [email protected]
 27.34 cuberkid10
 28.55 MattP98
 29.41 Deri Nata Wijaya
 32.92 whatshisbucket
 34.30 Natanael
 36.46 Axel Lönnstedt
 38.20 InlandEmpireCuber
 40.29 yovliporat
 42.16 Angry_Mob
 47.65 Jacck
 49.98 SpartanSailor
 51.13 Luke Garrett
 51.39 Bogdan
 58.15 M O
 1:02.38 HugaCuba
 1:06.16 m24816
 1:08.52 brad711
 1:21.45 John Benwell
 1:22.33 Juicejam
 1:30.72 CubicPickle
 3:00.10 Hjerpower
 DNF Coinman_
 DNF VTCubers
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF MCuber
 DNF EdubCubes
 DNF WillyTheWizard
 DNF Wriiglly
 DNF Julie Stouder
 DNF Sub1Hour
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(48)

 21.46 G2013
 24.64 sigalig
 27.32 Andrew_Rizo
 36.10 denthebro
 37.97 T1_M0
 38.10 abunickabhi
 45.91 vedroboev
 1:01.91 YouCubing
 1:02.42 revAldoabedram
 1:02.68 Jayson Wesley
 1:04.46 [email protected]
 1:06.14 OJ Cubing
 1:15.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:22.35 thecubingwizard
 1:28.80 nevinscph
 1:31.67 MatsBergsten
 1:40.48 CubicOreo
 1:41.97 BiscutDNF
 1:45.65 topppits
 1:52.04 PokeCubes
 1:56.93 Mike Hughey
 2:00.80 2016LAIL01
 2:00.83 DesertWolf
 2:12.10 Ontricus
 2:19.38 yovliporat
 2:21.19 Khairur Rachim
 2:23.38 M O
 2:37.43 Natanael
 2:40.32 m24816
 2:43.48 NathanaelCubes
 2:47.35 whatshisbucket
 3:04.33 brad711
 3:12.71 Cheng
 3:28.75 SpartanSailor
 3:42.95 Jacck
 3:48.55 Dylan Swarts
 4:16.02 RileyN23
 4:49.85 Jmuncuber
 7:26.37 Axel Lönnstedt
 10:33.94 HugaCuba
 DNF VTCubers
 DNF ican97
 DNF yes
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Thecubingboy226
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF SimonK
 DNF dschieses
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)

 2:56.07 abunickabhi
 4:33.15 OJ Cubing
 5:37.69 nevinscph
 6:04.45 [email protected]
 8:07.25 Mike Hughey
 8:25.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:44.62 ichcubegern
 9:46.37 Keroma12
 16:17.68 PokeCubes
 17:29.41 yovliporat
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF G2013
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF BiscutDNF
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF Jayson Wesley
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)

 6:58.72 abunickabhi
 8:23.85 T1_M0
 10:49.85 nevinscph
 12:14.40 Mike Hughey
 16:10.81 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jayson Wesley
 DNF PokeCubes
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)

 46/53 57:13 sigalig
 13/17 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8/9 42:40 Jacck
 7/7 55:50 brad711
 7/8 30:19 FastCubeMaster
 11/16 59:23 Mike Hughey
 2/2 1:24 Andrew_Rizo
 2/2 1:49 abunickabhi
 3/4 11:55 Jayson Wesley
 2/2 12:53 Dylan Swarts
 4/6 55:55 BiscutDNF
 3/5 16:09 Keroma12
 7/28 60:00 T1_M0
 1/5 29:37 PokeCubes
 0/2 20:00 revAldoabedram
*3x3x3 one-handed*(121)

 12.26 Khairur Rachim
 13.35 Pranav Prabhu
 13.83 Nitheesh fmc
 14.97 lejitcuber
 15.13 Luke Garrett
 15.19 ichcubegern
 15.52 mihnea3000
 15.86 GenTheThief
 15.98 Kylegadj
 16.13 tJardigradHe
 16.21 thecubingwizard
 16.44 2016LAIL01
 16.57 2017LAMB06
 16.59 OriginalUsername
 16.74 jancsi02
 16.83 asacuber
 16.92 uesyuu
 17.05 turtwig
 17.31 Magdamini
 17.48 CubicPickle
 17.69 cuberkid10
 17.75 FastCubeMaster
 17.91 PokeCubes
 17.93 Helmer Ewert
 18.10 AidanNoogie
 19.05 ARandomCuber
 19.06 Marcus Siu
 19.24 SimonK
 20.09 chriscuber123
 20.36 vedroboev
 20.93 begiuli65
 20.97 NathanaelCubes
 21.16 abunickabhi
 21.17 MrKuba600
 21.20 qwer13
 21.26 Christian Foyle
 21.34 CubicOreo
 21.54 sleipnir
 22.20 DGCubes
 22.58 Kerry_Creech
 22.65 Ontricus
 22.92 BiscutDNF
 22.92 aaron paskow
 22.97 allanboss131
 23.34 wuque man
 23.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
 23.51 YouCubing
 23.55 Angry_Mob
 23.61 [email protected]
 23.62 3x3x5
 23.98 Tak
 24.14 [email protected]
 24.22 sigalig
 24.53 RileyN23
 24.87 Keroma12
 25.39 Neb
 25.42 Glomnipotent
 25.63 Cooki348
 26.02 TheodorNordstrand
 26.08 xyzzy
 26.34 HugaCuba
 26.35 MattP98
 26.37 yovliporat
 26.51 Axel Lönnstedt
 26.77 Juicejam
 27.12 Natanael
 27.41 swankfukinc
 27.64 MartinN13
 27.92 Keenan Johnson
 27.97 EdubCubes
 28.64 tigermaxi
 29.45 MathNoobz
 29.54 Jan
 29.64 Nazib
 29.67 Liam Turner056
 29.69 OJ Cubing
 30.10 V.Kochergin
 30.24 fun at the joy
 30.29 Fred Lang
 30.64 m24816
 30.72 hotufos
 30.91 mrjames113083
 31.00 nms777
 31.23 Antto Pitkänen
 31.86 Guilhermehrc
 32.14 CubicCubes
 32.66 Alpha cuber
 33.73 Bogdan
 36.21 revAldoabedram
 37.12 Dylan Swarts
 37.26 stormtrooper
 37.32 Hjerpower
 37.40 brad711
 37.53 julio974
 37.78 VJW
 38.30 Coneman
 38.35 Tanay Kapadia
 38.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.26 JJonesUK
 39.86 miasponseller
 41.20 Parke187
 41.44 Mike Hughey
 41.81 John Benwell
 43.11 minnow
 44.96 freshcuber.de
 47.02 Petri Krzywacki
 48.37 Deri Nata Wijaya
 50.85 Schmizee
 53.54 SpartanSailor
 54.00 One Wheel
 56.55 Jmuncuber
 56.83 UnknownCanvas
 56.87 ABadRubiksSolver
 56.98 Jozo_Berk
 59.02 Wriiglly
 1:05.91 Jacck
 1:12.63 PingPongCuber
 1:22.26 VTCubers
 1:27.57 jalom12
 1:41.47 WillyTheWizard
 2:01.25 goidlon
*3x3x3 With feet*(21)

 43.30 tJardigradHe
 43.92 JoXCuber
 47.95 OriginalUsername
 49.78 Luke Garrett
 50.72 Khairur Rachim
 56.23 YouCubing
 57.59 MartinN13
 58.73 V.Kochergin
 1:02.98 Zeke Mackay
 1:04.28 Bubbagrub
 1:13.65 ichcubegern
 1:17.27 DesertWolf
 1:46.11 One Wheel
 1:54.64 Mike Hughey
 1:55.50 PokeCubes
 1:58.92 revAldoabedram
 1:59.83 2017LAMB06
 2:02.09 brad711
 2:49.49 BiscutDNF
 4:19.16 hotufos
 DNF Antto Pitkänen
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(22)

 30.49 ichcubegern
 32.37 thecubingwizard
 40.93 abunickabhi
 42.38 vedroboev
 53.24 tJardigradHe
 58.12 PokeCubes
 59.08 Magdamini
 1:01.74 Khairur Rachim
 1:03.75 JoXCuber
 1:10.07 chriscuber123
 1:10.37 VJW
 1:15.55 YouCubing
 1:16.04 Mike Hughey
 1:19.77 OriginalUsername
 1:27.31 whatshisbucket
 1:30.68 BiscutDNF
 1:47.47 m24816
 1:48.82 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:58.16 MatsBergsten
 2:16.93 Tak
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF HugaCuba
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(33)

 25.00 (25, 24, 26) Tommy Kiprillis
 26.00 (26, 26, 26) thecubingwizard
 27.00 (27, 26, 28) Shadowjockey
 28.00 (25, 31, 28) Pranav Prabhu
 28.33 (26, 30, 29) lejitcuber
 28.33 (27, 30, 28) ichcubegern
 28.67 (34, 26, 26) asacuber
 30.00 (25, 32, 33) Bubbagrub
 30.67 (32, 30, 30) Bogdan
 31.67 (28, 34, 33) xyzzy
 32.00 (28, 38, 30) brad711
 32.67 (31, 32, 35) Mike Hughey
 33.00 (27, 40, 32) SimonK
 33.00 (39, 32, 28) craccho
 37.67 (39, 34, 40) Khairur Rachim
 38.00 (43, 33, 38) Juicejam
 44.33 (43, 49, 41) Schmizee
 46.33 (52, 39, 48) PlatonCuber
 DNF (28, 31, DNS) Theo Leinad
 DNF (28, DNS, DNS) NicoCuber1
 DNF (29, DNS, DNS) vedroboev
 DNF (33, DNF, 29) Jacck
 DNF (DNF, 37, 29) arbivara
 DNF (32, DNF, 35) Cheng
 DNF (32, DNS, DNS) G2013
 DNF (47, 48, DNF) aaron paskow
 DNF (55, DNS, DNS) m24816
 DNF (118, DNS, DNS) Parke187
 DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) VJW
 DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) [email protected]
 DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Nitheesh fmc
 DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) EdubCubes
 DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) GabGab
*2-3-4 Relay*(75)

 45.14 cuberkid10
 46.60 thecubingwizard
 49.92 Khairur Rachim
 50.78 Magdamini
 53.12 Tak
 54.01 Luke Garrett
 54.18 OriginalUsername
 54.91 tJardigradHe
 55.51 ichcubegern
 55.61 G2013
 55.93 chriscuber123
 56.77 KSNCubed
 58.05 Cheng
 58.11 jancsi02
 58.84 CubicPickle
 59.24 SimonK
 59.30 PokeCubes
 59.33 RileyN23
 59.98 wuque man
 1:01.24 DGCubes
 1:02.00 AlanenSebastian
 1:02.15 Ontricus
 1:02.47 vedroboev
 1:03.14 aaron paskow
 1:03.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
 1:07.65 Keroma12
 1:10.37 YouCubing
 1:11.16 m24816
 1:11.89 ARandomCuber
 1:12.87 Neb
 1:13.81 abunickabhi
 1:15.95 Dylan Swarts
 1:17.00 Coinman_
 1:17.91 MartinN13
 1:18.07 begiuli65
 1:19.54 Cooki348
 1:19.87 MattP98
 1:20.85 fun at the joy
 1:20.92 BiscutDNF
 1:24.42 V.Kochergin
 1:24.67 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:26.23 John Benwell
 1:26.34 swankfukinc
 1:27.80 VJW
 1:30.23 JJonesUK
 1:33.50 Fred Lang
 1:34.69 Natanael
 1:35.85 EdubCubes
 1:36.12 brad711
 1:38.25 [email protected]
 1:42.62 UnknownCanvas
 1:42.62 Jan
 1:42.91 whatshisbucket
 1:46.67 hotufos
 1:48.80 Nazib
 1:51.96 Mike Hughey
 1:53.38 Jmuncuber
 1:53.79 Hjerpower
 1:55.45 Antto Pitkänen
 2:01.76 Schmizee
 2:02.45 Petri Krzywacki
 2:05.02 hoebi09
 2:05.32 Angry_Mob
 2:08.66 julio974
 2:17.97 MrLunarWolf
 2:18.74 Wriiglly
 2:23.95 NASCARDude25
 2:39.02 PingPongCuber
 2:48.00 Pi
 3:06.55 Jacck
 3:08.75 freshcuber.de
 3:12.58 MatsBergsten
 3:24.43 VTCubers
 3:51.30 ABadRubiksSolver
 DNF [email protected]
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)

 1:43.58 cuberkid10
 1:56.46 ichcubegern
 1:57.05 Khairur Rachim
 2:05.16 tJardigradHe
 2:08.40 OriginalUsername
 2:12.58 CubicPickle
 2:13.86 wuque man
 2:21.16 PokeCubes
 2:25.88 vedroboev
 2:37.24 abunickabhi
 2:38.17 Keroma12
 2:44.51 YouCubing
 2:46.67 RileyN23
 2:51.73 Tak
 3:01.69 [email protected]
 3:02.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
 3:06.30 Dylan Swarts
 3:07.25 Coinman_
 3:12.27 Fred Lang
 3:13.16 m24816
 3:13.94 Neb
 3:22.56 swankfukinc
 3:29.53 brad711
 3:31.18 ARandomCuber
 3:31.23 VJW
 3:47.74 fun at the joy
 3:50.86 BiscutDNF
 3:52.52 whatshisbucket
 3:53.32 John Benwell
 4:02.24 Hjerpower
 4:07.16 Antto Pitkänen
 4:09.02 UnknownCanvas
 4:10.47 Mike Hughey
 4:13.43 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:22.01 V.Kochergin
 4:30.95 Jmuncuber
 4:45.79 Sub1Hour
 4:59.11 JJonesUK
 5:23.11 Petri Krzywacki
 6:12.50 freshcuber.de
 7:19.24 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)

 4:09.10 ichcubegern
 5:01.97 OriginalUsername
 5:08.13 Keroma12
 5:08.58 PokeCubes
 5:09.21 CubicPickle
 5:09.83 tJardigradHe
 5:23.52 abunickabhi
 5:57.40 YouCubing
 6:43.62 swankfukinc
 7:00.53 [email protected]
 7:06.70 m24816
 8:14.14 brad711
 8:33.16 Aleksandar Dukleski
 8:33.27 Mike Hughey
 8:45.78 Antto Pitkänen
 8:48.50 John Benwell
 9:04.43 Hjerpower
 9:18.01 UnknownCanvas
 10:45.94 Jmuncuber
 11:13.27 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 7:17.60 ichcubegern
 7:36.92 jancsi02
 9:00.28 Keroma12
 9:10.95 PokeCubes
 9:24.12 OriginalUsername
 9:34.03 tJardigradHe
 9:39.73 xyzzy
 10:24.03 YouCubing
 10:29.37 abunickabhi
 12:22.49 swankfukinc
 15:21.19 Mike Hughey
 15:52.81 Sub1Hour
 16:26.98 John Benwell
 16:54.78 Hjerpower
 17:09.12 UnknownCanvas
 17:55.25 Antto Pitkänen
 22:15.61 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(43)

 6.07 Kerry_Creech
 6.10 MartinN13
 6.42 TipsterTrickster
 6.55 ARandomCuber
 7.23 YouCubing
 7.34 MattP98
 7.87 cuberkid10
 7.99 vedroboev
 8.48 trav1
 8.74 MLGCubez
 8.95 MCuber
 9.47 chriscuber123
 9.60 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 9.67 oliviervlcube
 9.93 DesertWolf
 10.45 JoXCuber
 10.68 Luke Garrett
 12.19 OriginalUsername
 12.75 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.49 PokeCubes
 13.61 NoProblemCubing
 14.38 tJardigradHe
 14.56 cubesrawesome
 14.80 Mike Hughey
 15.01 RyuKagamine
 15.32 Hjerpower
 16.87 Fred Lang
 18.91 Antto Pitkänen
 19.40 brad711
 20.32 swankfukinc
 22.10 ichcubegern
 22.94 freshcuber.de
 23.51 AidanNoogie
 23.82 Foreright
 33.87 Neb
 34.01 hotufos
 34.23 julio974
 34.46 Jan
 35.16 Parke187
 36.08 Khairur Rachim
 37.32 John Benwell
 44.66 Jmuncuber
 48.78 m24816
*Megaminx*(63)

 47.41 Magdamini
 49.22 AidanNoogie
 51.53 thecubingwizard
 56.27 Khairur Rachim
 56.28 Tak
 57.07 miasponseller
 1:00.16 whatshisbucket
 1:01.64 GenTheThief
 1:02.67 cuberkid10
 1:06.84 SimonK
 1:08.43 wuque man
 1:10.05 CubicOreo
 1:10.90 KSNCubed
 1:11.02 MrKuba600
 1:11.78 Astral Cubing
 1:12.08 OriginalUsername
 1:13.46 G2013
 1:14.34 ichcubegern
 1:14.99 YouCubing
 1:16.06 Luke Garrett
 1:17.27 trav1
 1:24.82 mihnea3000
 1:27.47 PokeCubes
 1:28.44 2016LAIL01
 1:28.83 tJardigradHe
 1:29.20 xyzzy
 1:29.62 begiuli65
 1:32.18 colegemuth
 1:35.24 sigalig
 1:35.86 ARandomCuber
 1:35.87 swankfukinc
 1:37.08 Fred Lang
 1:40.33 Christian Foyle
 1:40.98 [email protected]
 1:41.42 cubeshepherd
 1:42.01 Keenan Johnson
 1:44.00 Antto Pitkänen
 1:46.21 NoProblemCubing
 1:46.28 Neb
 1:46.90 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:47.19 Aleksandar Dukleski
 1:48.59 abunickabhi
 1:51.61 nms777
 1:55.65 V.Kochergin
 2:00.49 BiscutDNF
 2:16.15 m24816
 2:17.14 MartinN13
 2:23.75 Sub1Hour
 2:24.50 Mike Hughey
 2:44.49 Petri Krzywacki
 2:48.66 Jmuncuber
 3:00.17 John Benwell
 3:03.33 hotufos
 3:50.03 SpartanSailor
 4:27.65 freshcuber.de
 4:43.67 Wriiglly
 6:10.34 goidlon
 DNF revAldoabedram
 DNF Kerry_Creech
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF MCuber
 DNF VJW
 DNF Pi
*Pyraminx*(130)

 2.79 SimonK
 2.81 tJardigradHe
 2.86 NoProblemCubing
 2.93 aaron paskow
 3.08 DGCubes
 3.11 MrKuba600
 3.13 Magdamini
 3.16 JakubDrobny
 3.16 2016LAIL01
 3.16 Ghost Cuber
 3.20 Jayson Wesley
 3.21 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.26 FastCubeMaster
 3.28 KSNCubed
 3.44 MichaelNielsen
 3.53 lejitcuber
 3.54 jason3141
 3.62 Ontricus
 3.62 T1_M0
 3.63 JMHCubed
 3.69 Cooki348
 3.78 MartinN13
 3.82 CornerCutter
 3.95 asacuber
 3.98 MLGCubez
 4.03 oliviervlcube
 4.04 CubicOreo
 4.05 David ep
 4.34 Kerry_Creech
 4.34 Marcus Siu
 4.34 BradenTheMagician
 4.43 thecubingwizard
 4.48 EdubCubes
 4.59 vedroboev
 4.95 YouCubing
 4.97 DhruvA
 4.98 JoXCuber
 5.00 Cheng
 5.00 cuberkid10
 5.04 UnknownCanvas
 5.12 cubeshepherd
 5.32 mihnea3000
 5.37 Luke Garrett
 5.44 Abhi
 5.48 ichcubegern
 5.49 Coneman
 5.49 begiuli65
 5.70 qwer13
 5.80 jancsi02
 5.83 Zeke Mackay
 5.94 whatshisbucket
 6.00 Toothcraver55
 6.02 Parke187
 6.03 Keenan Johnson
 6.05 NathanaelCubes
 6.12 MattP98
 6.12 TheodorNordstrand
 6.18 chriscuber123
 6.32 AidanNoogie
 6.34 ExultantCarn
 6.42 RileyN23
 6.49 wuque man
 6.51 OriginalUsername
 6.57 [email protected]
 6.59 Natanael
 6.63 trav1
 6.66 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.66 Neb
 6.96 Tanay Kapadia
 7.29 allanboss131
 7.33 fun at the joy
 7.39 Khairur Rachim
 7.54 [email protected]
 7.59 V.Kochergin
 7.59 Schmizee
 7.87 cubesrawesome
 8.17 julio974
 8.20 ARandomCuber
 8.40 Jan
 8.46 Axel Lönnstedt
 8.52 sigalig
 8.60 HugaCuba
 8.62 Lewis
 8.80 Antto Pitkänen
 8.82 Janav Gupta
 8.83 M O
 8.87 ABadRubiksSolver
 8.94 swankfukinc
 9.20 goidlon
 9.28 Dylan Swarts
 9.38 PokeCubes
 9.71 hotufos
 9.75 abunickabhi
 9.82 dschieses
 9.88 TheCubingAddict980
 10.14 Angry_Mob
 10.24 Nazib
 10.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
 10.55 PingPongCuber
 10.78 m24816
 10.80 CubicPickle
 10.87 Fred Lang
 11.30 Bogdan
 11.32 miasponseller
 11.34 Sub1Hour
 11.46 Tak
 11.74 Juicejam
 11.82 MJCuber05
 11.83 Hjerpower
 12.00 Foreright
 12.21 Jmuncuber
 12.26 JJonesUK
 12.45 yovliporat
 12.81 Wriiglly
 13.03 VJW
 13.18 topppits
 13.55 Jacck
 13.67 freshcuber.de
 14.18 Mike Hughey
 14.44 brad711
 16.31 WillyTheWizard
 16.40 John Benwell
 17.30 Petri Krzywacki
 18.77 BiscutDNF
 19.06 commondave
 19.78 xLodestar
 22.12 VPCuber
 22.56 One Wheel
 23.77 jam66150
 26.56 VTCubers
*Square-1*(75)

 8.10 Sixstringcal
 8.35 chriscuber123
 9.71 David ep
 10.04 thecubingwizard
 10.23 PokeCubes
 10.86 Marcus Siu
 11.64 MLGCubez
 11.80 cuberkid10
 12.00 Zach Clark
 13.46 Jayson Wesley
 13.48 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 13.70 YouCubing
 13.90 TipsterTrickster
 13.99 AidanNoogie
 14.92 SimonK
 14.99 Andrew_Rizo
 15.05 [email protected]
 16.79 AlanenSebastian
 17.07 trav1
 17.48 BradenTheMagician
 17.68 JoXCuber
 17.89 ichcubegern
 18.09 DesertWolf
 18.18 DGCubes
 18.43 JakubDrobny
 18.90 RileyN23
 19.03 asacuber
 19.67 Magdamini
 19.78 sigalig
 20.42 Luke Garrett
 20.55 Keenan Johnson
 22.13 MattP98
 22.24 MrKuba600
 23.58 mihnea3000
 24.58 vedroboev
 25.56 cubeshepherd
 25.87 Kerry_Creech
 25.95 OriginalUsername
 26.18 tJardigradHe
 28.41 MCuber
 28.97 whatshisbucket
 29.15 Sub1Hour
 29.78 Ontricus
 29.83 2016LAIL01
 33.90 Natanael
 36.56 BiscutDNF
 37.70 NathanaelCubes
 37.75 Fred Lang
 38.51 Neb
 38.92 NoProblemCubing
 39.06 Jan
 39.65 Mike Hughey
 40.87 MartinN13
 42.60 Bogdan
 43.01 Christian Foyle
 43.33 julio974
 44.75 Schmizee
 44.92 Hjerpower
 49.77 hotufos
 49.79 miasponseller
 50.12 fun at the joy
 53.09 Juicejam
 53.98 ARandomCuber
 54.33 Khairur Rachim
 58.31 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:02.04 swankfukinc
 1:05.27 Antto Pitkänen
 1:18.58 Jacck
 1:20.75 abunickabhi
 1:32.13 PingPongCuber
 1:32.16 Wriiglly
 1:56.17 Jmuncuber
 2:04.77 m24816
 3:26.99 WillyTheWizard
 DNF Underwatercuber
*Skewb*(115)

 2.57 lejitcuber
 2.90 SimonK
 3.20 chriscuber123
 3.43 RileyN23
 3.43 [email protected]
 3.52 MLGCubez
 3.56 MrKuba600
 3.91 asacuber
 4.07 Magdamini
 4.09 Jayson Wesley
 4.20 Kylegadj
 4.27 tJardigradHe
 4.49 JMHCubed
 4.61 Caleb/spooderskewb
 4.65 KSNCubed
 4.68 aaron paskow
 4.78 Luke Garrett
 4.87 HugaCuba
 4.91 MattP98
 4.93 Marcus Siu
 4.98 TipsterTrickster
 5.08 2016LAIL01
 5.10 CubicOreo
 5.25 trav1
 5.29 hotufos
 5.29 Pranav Prabhu
 5.30 cubeshepherd
 5.32 vedroboev
 5.34 MCuber
 5.50 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 5.56 EdubCubes
 5.58 thecubingwizard
 5.60 DhruvA
 5.74 Antto Pitkänen
 5.75 Coneman
 5.79 mihnea3000
 5.99 AidanNoogie
 5.99 Kerry_Creech
 6.03 FastCubeMaster
 6.18 PokeCubes
 6.29 julio974
 6.31 YouCubing
 6.32 OriginalUsername
 6.33 DGCubes
 6.34 MartinN13
 6.41 cuberkid10
 6.64 qwer13
 6.66 ichcubegern
 6.81 Legomanz
 6.90 DesertWolf
 6.95 Ontricus
 7.05 TheodorNordstrand
 7.34 Neb
 7.52 whatshisbucket
 7.67 oliviervlcube
 7.68 Wriiglly
 7.77 BiscutDNF
 7.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
 7.93 Hjerpower
 7.99 Keenan Johnson
 8.22 Toothcraver55
 8.38 Fred Lang
 8.44 [email protected]
 8.49 CubicPickle
 8.49 ARandomCuber
 8.50 JoXCuber
 8.86 NathanaelCubes
 8.98 Angry_Mob
 9.01 MrLunarWolf
 9.06 fun at the joy
 9.07 VPCuber
 9.11 Parke187
 9.14 Khairur Rachim
 9.17 cubesrawesome
 9.20 wuque man
 9.46 Dylan Swarts
 9.57 miasponseller
 9.58 xyzzy
 10.04 Bubbagrub
 10.16 Sub1Hour
 10.19 OJ Cubing
 10.30 NASCARDude25
 10.33 Bogdan
 10.39 Pi
 10.59 UnknownCanvas
 10.67 Natanael
 10.76 Schmizee
 10.78 dschieses
 11.02 allanboss131
 11.08 Lewis
 11.16 MJCuber05
 11.23 abunickabhi
 11.36 Cooki348
 11.51 m24816
 11.81 yovliporat
 11.96 John Benwell
 12.01 Juicejam
 12.23 begiuli65
 12.33 sigalig
 12.45 swankfukinc
 12.83 Jmuncuber
 13.01 topppits
 13.31 V.Kochergin
 13.34 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.48 Mike Hughey
 14.86 jam66150
 15.66 Axel Lönnstedt
 15.98 PingPongCuber
 17.99 freshcuber.de
 18.45 Jacck
 22.03 Christian Foyle
 24.91 MatsBergsten
 25.00 Petri Krzywacki
 38.43 ABadRubiksSolver
 56.10 One Wheel
*Kilominx*(24)

 23.38 Khairur Rachim
 25.53 cubeshepherd
 27.07 CubicOreo
 31.59 ichcubegern
 32.56 AidanNoogie
 33.08 OriginalUsername
 35.92 YouCubing
 37.08 RileyN23
 40.77 abunickabhi
 43.83 whatshisbucket
 44.53 Natanael
 49.93 tJardigradHe
 50.63 Fred Lang
 51.08 swankfukinc
 56.43 MCuber
 57.60 m24816
 57.86 Neb
 1:00.09 Sub1Hour
 1:07.33 hotufos
 1:08.05 Mike Hughey
 1:08.96 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:30.68 Petri Krzywacki
 1:33.18 John Benwell
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*Mini Guildford*(17)

 3:52.73 cuberkid10
 4:32.57 AidanNoogie
 4:49.39 ichcubegern
 4:55.62 PokeCubes
 4:57.59 tJardigradHe
 5:10.95 OriginalUsername
 5:36.27 YouCubing
 5:40.88 Luke Garrett
 6:19.41 ARandomCuber
 6:30.20 swankfukinc
 6:50.11 Ontricus
 7:05.26 Neb
 7:15.55 abunickabhi
 9:07.63 Mike Hughey
 9:21.38 m24816
 9:35.44 Sub1Hour
 9:39.45 Hjerpower
*Redi Cube*(24)

 8.42 Chris Van Der Brink
 12.53 2017LAMB06
 13.45 DGCubes
 15.19 tJardigradHe
 16.81 JakubDrobny
 18.76 ARandomCuber
 19.65 trav1
 19.81 Natanael
 20.12 TipsterTrickster
 20.49 OriginalUsername
 21.05 CubicOreo
 22.50 Neb
 23.91 Dylan Swarts
 25.96 julio974
 26.82 NathanaelCubes
 29.05 ichcubegern
 31.17 Axel Lönnstedt
 31.66 chriscuber123
 34.35 Fred Lang
 36.01 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.02 Sub1Hour
 43.64 Mike Hughey
 46.32 abunickabhi
 1:18.28 Jacck
*Master Pyraminx*(21)

 29.99 vedroboev
 31.66 Ontricus
 36.25 jason3141
 38.80 Natanael
 39.10 thecubingwizard
 42.09 Chris Van Der Brink
 44.18 DGCubes
 50.92 YouCubing
 51.06 tJardigradHe
 57.50 trav1
 1:01.63 aaron paskow
 1:06.93 Zeke Mackay
 1:14.24 julio974
 1:27.61 ichcubegern
 1:38.08 m24816
 1:38.19 Mike Hughey
 1:40.18 Fred Lang
 1:56.56 abunickabhi
 1:59.90 hotufos
 2:11.56 Jacck
 2:54.83 Petri Krzywacki

*Contest results*

 1353 ichcubegern
 1320 OriginalUsername
 1260 tJardigradHe
 1232 Khairur Rachim
 1232 YouCubing
 1211 cuberkid10
 1209 PokeCubes
 1201 thecubingwizard
 1189 Magdamini
 1173 SimonK
 1153 vedroboev
 1056 AidanNoogie
 1027 Luke Garrett
 999 chriscuber123
 994 mihnea3000
 987 RileyN23
 986 CubicOreo
 985 Jayson Wesley
 954 asacuber
 949 abunickabhi
 934 MrKuba600
 902 lejitcuber
 901 DGCubes
 869 2016LAIL01
 868 aaron paskow
 856 wuque man
 835 Ontricus
 832 CubicPickle
 824 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 810 [email protected]
 805 Marcus Siu
 797 jancsi02
 793 ARandomCuber
 778 BiscutDNF
 776 sigalig
 770 Neb
 759 Keenan Johnson
 753 Aleksandar Dukleski
 744 MattP98
 740 JoXCuber
 734 NathanaelCubes
 727 MartinN13
 726 KSNCubed
 723 Tak
 714 Kerry_Creech
 698 Pranav Prabhu
 689 MLGCubez
 680 cubeshepherd
 663 Kylegadj
 658 whatshisbucket
 655 trav1
 649 [email protected]
 626 Christian Foyle
 625 Natanael
 624 swankfukinc
 623 begiuli65
 608 m24816
 602 Mike Hughey
 600 JakubDrobny
 590 Antto Pitkänen
 589 Axel Lönnstedt
 588 EdubCubes
 583 Fred Lang
 583 Dylan Swarts
 579 jason3141
 578 HugaCuba
 544 xyzzy
 541 David ep
 539 TipsterTrickster
 533 FastCubeMaster
 530 Cooki348
 514 Andrew_Rizo
 505 2017LAMB06
 494 MCuber
 493 NoProblemCubing
 482 G2013
 480 TheodorNordstrand
 474 hotufos
 466 fun at the joy
 464 Cheng
 462 miasponseller
 462 DhruvA
 458 DesertWolf
 457 ExultantCarn
 444 uesyuu
 443 BradenTheMagician
 434 Angry_Mob
 434 VJW
 431 Keroma12
 431 brad711
 427 Hjerpower
 421 julio974
 419 Tommy Kiprillis
 419 Juicejam
 417 qwer13
 415 Coneman
 415 V.Kochergin
 411 Legomanz
 389 Glomnipotent
 387 oliviervlcube
 386 sleipnir
 384 Helmer Ewert
 376 Chris Van Der Brink
 367 Jscuber
 367 TheDubDubJr
 365 PlatonCuber
 364 Jan
 361 AlanenSebastian
 360 John Benwell
 358 Elvin Thorsen
 356 Jmuncuber
 354 UnknownCanvas
 352 JMHCubed
 351 yovliporat
 346 MichaelNielsen
 339 Zach Clark
 331 InlandEmpireCuber
 328 Parke187
 327 Bogdan
 324 Liam Turner056
 320 Schmizee
 316 Nazib
 316 turtwig
 313 Zac04attack
 312 GenTheThief
 310 stormtrooper
 305 OJ Cubing
 297 Zeke Mackay
 290 allanboss131
 289 topppits
 284 Sub1Hour
 282 T1_M0
 276 Nitheesh fmc
 272 mrjames113083
 264 Abhi
 260 Tanay Kapadia
 258 JJonesUK
 252 AdrianCubing
 251 Jacck
 248 Shadowjockey
 238 3x3x5
 238 NicoCuber1
 233 Petri Krzywacki
 230 Toothcraver55
 226 Deri Nata Wijaya
 224 SpartanSailor
 222 Wriiglly
 219 obelisk477
 214 20luky3
 211 cubesrawesome
 210 M O
 206 MrLunarWolf
 205 colegemuth
 203 Guilhermehrc
 200 Ag2005
 194 nevinscph
 190 Astral Cubing
 186 [email protected]
 184 hoebi09
 177 Caleb/spooderskewb
 175 MatsBergsten
 171 revAldoabedram
 170 Madhav-Mukund
 164 dschieses
 163 Lewis
 162 CubicCubes
 160 Alpha cuber
 158 Coinman_
 156 nms777
 155 NASCARDude25
 154 The Blockhead
 153 One Wheel
 150 freshcuber.de
 150 camcuber
 147 Bubbagrub
 147 ABadRubiksSolver
 143 2018JAIN01
 139 ican97
 137 TheCubingAddict980
 136 MathNoobz
 135 minnow
 133 WillyTheWizard
 132 Janav Gupta
 132 pjk
 125 Underwatercuber
 124 goidlon
 124 PingPongCuber
 124 Jozo_Berk
 123 Julie Stouder
 123 Ghost Cuber
 112 VTCubers
 111 vilkkuti25
 110 CornerCutter
 109 speedcube.insta
 109 TheNoobCuber
 106 SpeedCubeReview
 99 Pi
 94 audiophile121
 92 VPCuber
 91 buzzteam4
 89 Thecubingboy226
 87 yes
 86 filipemtx
 79 Sixstringcal
 74 Emir Yusuf
 74 Foreright
 68 timmon_
 67 [email protected]
 65 Lux
 61 xander3
 60 MJCuber05
 58 ditto_64
 56 tigermaxi
 56 GC1998
 55 Bonkashi
 53 denthebro
 53 dnguyen2204
 52 Billabob
 51 xLodestar
 50 commondave
 48 xbrandationx
 46 Matt Hudon
 36 Doofnoofer
 33 GabGab
 31 craccho
 30 jam66150
 29 Aman Kamath
 29 Lanfricc
 26 TylerBur
 25 Theo Leinad
 23 William Bate
 22 arbivara
 21 RyuKagamine
 21 jalom12
 5 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
 4 neymarko11


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2019)

Now I have done this (calculating the weekly results) for exactly ten years.
(First time was week 4 in the year of 2009). So this seems a suitable place to stop.
Thank you all for this time then.

(but I won't quit cubing )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks so much, Mats, for all your dedication and effort doing this! It is truly appreciated, and it has been a pleasure and privilege doing this with you!

Mats started helping run this competition quite a while before I did; I really appreciate all he has done!

No one should worry; I will take over for Mats next week. I'm hoping to automate the process a bit more, so hopefully it will eventually be a bit less work. Please bear with me as I learn the process; I apologize in advance for any mistakes I might make!

And also, while Mats is going to stop reporting the results, he will continue to occasionally help me with the software behind the scenes. I'm very grateful for that.

Thank you, Mats!


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 22, 2019)

Wait, why are all my FMC solutions labeled as DNS but it says my mean is 38?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2019)

Juicejam said:


> Wait, why are all my FMC solutions labeled as DNS but it says my mean is 38?


This is probably due to the way Mats added your results, since they were posted here.

I have fixed it on the website; hopefully Mats will be able to update the results above to match. Sorry about the mistake. Hopefully I can make sure that doesn't happen in future weeks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2019)

Juicejam said:


> Wait, why are all my FMC solutions labeled as DNS but it says my mean is 38?


Sorry about that, fixed it now (with the help of Mike).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2019)

And finally (for me), the Gift Card Lottery. And I did not succeed in having
the last winning number be a prime. 220, what a boring number . Well, perhaps
not for the winner: *commondave!*

Congratulations!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 22, 2019)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now I have done this (calculating the weekly results) for exactly ten years.
> (First time was week 4 in the year of 2009). So this seems a suitable place to stop.
> Thank you all for this time then.
> 
> (but I won't quit cubing )



Thanks for all the work!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 22, 2019)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now I have done this (calculating the weekly results) for exactly ten years.
> (First time was week 4 in the year of 2009). So this seems a suitable place to stop.
> Thank you all for this time then.
> 
> (but I won't quit cubing )


Thanks a lot for this huge contrubution!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey @Mike Hughey and or @MatsBergsten, I was just looking at the results page on the competition website and noticed that my Redi Cube and Master Pyraminx results have not been added, which of course is not a big deal at all and I do not mind, but I thought that I should at least let you know. Thank you very much for checking on this.


----------

